# NO Health Testing for Murphy



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:frusty:I received Murphy's papers from the AKC and I've searched for his sire and dam on OFA, no big surprise that I can't find them. I did find his grandfather's web site and they don't health test their dogs. That leads me to believe that the rest of his line doesn't test either.

We're concerned about his back hips/legs and his eyesight. I talked with our vet about it and she said she'd like to evaluate his legs/hips more when he comes in for the neuter. I don't know what to do about his eyesight though, guess dogs can't wear glasses anyway! 

I know I mentioned before that we were wondering about contacting his breeder and almost everyone said to leave it be. If they aren't doing health testing then I doubt they'd be forthcoming with information if any of their dogs have had problems.

Should I just let this be and address any problems with our vet? I hate to think something is wrong that we don't know about and would like to know what things to watch for.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Ann, he seems very healthy, right?
Why are you worried about his hips and legs?
I know you can get him cerf'd to check his eyes.
What does he look like soaped?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't know, haven't checked him out soaped. It's his back legs that are the concern. He doesn't run very fast and tires quickly. He can't really jump either, at first we thought it was cute but then realized he just couldn't do it. I mentioned it to the vet and she was moving his legs around, she said he doesn't flex well and feels a bit like his muscles are underdeveloped. 

We think he can't see well because he constantly runs into things! Walls, chairs, just about anything!

We know nothing of his history because I can't find anything on his breeder even though I have his papers. Couldn't find anything on the parents or grandparents on OFA either.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You are wondering about his eyesight, right? I seem to recall that he runs into things? Such a sweet beautiful boy! You adopted him from rescue, didn't you?....I was trying to remember...


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Ann, why do you think he has trouble with his eyes? I would see what the vet says. If there are problems you may want to call and let the breeder know. Although they may already know what you are going to tell them.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We're worried about talking to the breeder because they sold him to a family that surrendered him to a rescue. That's how we came to have him. I don't know what sort of contract the family had with the breeder so I'm afraid to stir up anything.

I am worried that he doesn't see well but I don't even know if there's anything that could be done.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd say forget the breeder. Like everyone said before, you don't want to open Pandora's box. You can get his eyes checked, and legs/hips xrayed. My mom's tzu can't jump and she has dysplasia. She's very healthy otherwise, but can't jump on/off the sofa, etc.
He could just be a clumsy boy as far as running into stuff. Did he have an irregular heartbeat? Just wondering as far as the fatigue thing. Remember too that he probably plays tons with Scooter and he's still a puppy, and maybe he just still needs more "naptime" and gets tired faster than his older brother. Dogs from the worst circumstances can turn out great, so try not to worry soo much. Even if there is a issue down the road, there's not much they can't improve.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- definitely take him to get cerf testing- if anything you could see if there is something wrong or see if there is something you can do. I will try to keep a look out at upcoming health clinics for you.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hopefully this will turn out to be nothing except worry on your part. But we know that Murphy is in the best home possible to have these issues looked into. I hope it all turns out okay for little Murph.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, I worried about Cicero because he wasn't jumping either and I think I posted a question here when he was about 5 months old. He would try to jump on the sofa but couldn't. A month later...he bounced right up and now has no problem with sofa and chairs....but he prefers our lap or the floor. 

I don't know about eyes, but you might have to take him to UGA to have him tested as I don't know of anyone around here that does it. UGA is wonderful, but $$$.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

If I took him to UGA my sons would insist we rename him to Uga! I could drive myself nuts with this but I'm going to try not to. I'll talk with the vet about it on Thursday when he goes in for his surgery and see if she'll x-ray his hips and rear legs while he's there. I'll ask her about his eyes too. I don't even know what's involved in CERF testing or where I'd have it done.

Thanks for talking me down off the ledge everyone. I work myself up over these things. No matter what he needs, we'll take care of it. He's the sweetest little guy. If I leave a room for 5 minutes, both of my boys greet me like I've been gone for days when I come back! So much love, they're just wonderful!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ann, When I saw Murphy I thought he was perfect. Smarty ran into all kinds of things when she was little. Let the vet x-ray his hips when he is down for this neuter. If it is muscles you can work on those. Galen needs to be x-rayed for an underdeveloped hip joint. Her hips would go one way and her legs the other when we got her. We have been working on hills, lots of walk and continuous play to build muscle. She is much better.

Even if you talk to the breeder and find out the parents do or do not have any problems that does not mean Murphy will or will not have any. Your worries will still be there by his actions. If your vet does not ease your worries get a referral and take him UGA for a complete evaluation.

Keep us posted.....He is such a cutie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ann~ I just had Tori's CERF exam done last Wed. and it's really no big deal, just an eye exam by a veterinary ophthalmologist. Here's a link to their page that describes the procedure and one to the page that lists where to go in each state to have it done. Tori's exam cost me $40 and took about 45 min. (1/2 of that time was just waiting for her eyes to dialate) The concern w/Havs is that they can develop juvenile cataracts, which are usually operable.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks Leslie! I'll talk to her about it this week.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Sounds like you have a plan. I think having his hips and legs x-rayed while he's under for the surgery is a good idea, if they'll do it. I know sometimes they don't want to keep them under for too long. We had Izzy cerfed, it was really a minimal exam. If you're really concerned about his vision a full opthamologic (sp?) would probably be better (I asked the opthamologist that did Izzy's exam and that's what she said). He's young and it may not be anything to worry about. Maybe you could just take one thing at a time. I know what you mean about worrying about their health though. I am always worried about Izzy's health but than again I've had a couple of really terrible trauma's with 2 of my previous furbabies (although I'd probably be like this anyway but that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it). :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Ann~ I just had Tori's CERF exam done last Wed. and it's really no big deal, just an eye exam by a veterinary ophthalmologist. Here's a link to their page that describes the procedure and one to the page that lists where to go in each state to have it done. Tori's exam cost me $40 and took about 45 min. (1/2 of that time was just waiting for her eyes to dialate) The concern w/Havs is that they can develop juvenile cataracts, which are usually operable.


Leslie, thanks for the sites. I've saved them for the future.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Luke used to run into everything. He was so focused on something (toy, wanting to get to the door to go out, finding me, ...) that he would not pay attention to what was around him. Now, I have to say he is one of the sweetest dogs I know, but I would not call him the most wise. 

At about 1.5 years, he sort of stopped running into everything. He still does once in a while when he fixates. I am not sure if this might be your issue. Sometimes having something wrong that is fixable is easier to deal with than having a "duller bulb", but my dog from the "lower end of the distribution" is so sweet, loving, and kind!

Karen


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Karen! I love how you describe Luke!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Ann just have the testing done yourself and leave the breeder out of it. No point in opening a can of worms.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's what I'm going to do. Maybe he can see and is just goofy and too excited to slow down!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Ann,

Thank you. He is so beautiful people stop in traffic to ask us what he is (beagle/pointer mix). Gorgeous and goofy for sure!

Karen


----------

